# Reverse your braid - Give your braid a longer life.



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

My 4lb nanofil was great for a while but kept breaking when tying knots after a few months of use. I guess wear, UV etc did it. So I thought I'd reverse it to give the fresh line some action at the business end!

This method is quick easy and efficient. Took me 10 minutes today. You will need 2 x 600ml bottles and a drill.

Step 1. Get line off.
Take a 600ml drink bottle. Drill a screw into the lid. Put the lid back on the drink bottle. Fit the shaft of the screw into where the drill bits go in the drill. Now you can use the drill to take old line off the reel and onto the bottle.




























Step 3. Reversing the line.
Use the drill/bottle method again. *This time transferring the line from the first bottle onto a 2nd bottle.*
Now spool up from bottle 2 onto the reel (under tension).
Your line is now reversed.










TIPS
*A bolt and nut thru lid would hold the bottle more rigid.
*Check your drill is not on the screw setting. Drill setting is heaps faster.
*If your spool is looking a bit low, pad it out with some extra backing before respooling.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Very clever Pip, and cheap as chips. And timely.

Yesterday I snagged a Halco HB in the Pine R. My 20 lb braid broke at 10, maybe 15 lbs, so it was degraded big time.

Thanks for that.

Trevor


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Define a few months. There's no way any PE line should be that weakened in under a year. I've had braid still going strong after 4 years of heavy use.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Its 4lb berkley Nanofil. Super fine. Floats in the air. Great for casting 2gm lures but, of course, prone to weakness like any 4lb line. Once reversed knots seem to hold fine. It won awards at iCast 2012 but its not everyones favourite. Plenty of criticism on the forums about it. I like it though. Seems to give me longer casts with lighter lures.

The blag from berkley -
Not a Mono. Not a Braid. The Next Generation of Fishing line. NanoFil is made out of gel-spun polyethylene, much like a superline. This ultimate spinning reel fishing line consists of hundreds of Dyneema® nanofilaments that are molecularly linked and shaped into a unified filament fishing line. Dyneema, The World's Strongest Fiber™, gives this line superline type strength and our uni-filament process makes it feel and handle like a smooth monofilament
Benefits of NanoFil
Our longest casting line! Anglers will experience exceptional casting distance and accuracy allowing them to cover more water and Catch More Fish!
Zero stretch means superb sensitivity. Now you can feel everything from the lightest pickups to the jarring strikes.
With an incredibly high strength/diameter ratio, this is the thinnest Berkley line yet meaning you can go lighter than ever before.
Zero memory virtually eliminates line tangles, which means you spend less time untangling lines and more time fishing.
NanoFil is remarkably strong at the thinnest diameters!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Uh huh, yep, yep but I wasn't asking for the sales pitch, I was asking how long it took to get weaker. How long is " a few months"?


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Put it on at xmas. Probably fished 6 hrs a week since then.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

In that case, line weakening in that time is absolutely unacceptable. I'd either be after a refund or switching products.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the simplicity and cost, do your job and then throw everything in the bin because the bits are so readily available.

Deserves a design award or some bacon.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Throw in the bin !??? Old line goes in the "might use one day" box. ;-)

You know, with the bargain bin lures, old alveys, big swivels, shark hooks, rusty yabby pump . . .


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

pipnosis said:


> Throw in the bin !??? Old line goes in the "might use one day" box. ;-)
> 
> You know, with the bargain bin lures, old alveys, big swivels, shark hooks, rusty yabby pump . . .


No, I meant the plastic bottles, rather than store them as tools and have clutter, just toss them when you've reversed your line.


----------



## viperdevil (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks mate. Thats fantastic idea.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

That's a good idea to reverse the line :mrgreen:

I also run NanoFil on one of my reels and I love it, use it mainly for lighter lures and soft plastics. It has been on my reel for the past 4 months and it hasn't degraded at all. The only thing is that being white and me fishing is murky waters, it is now brown. If I get another 4 - 6 months use out of it I will be happy.

I'm running some cheaper braid (Pelagic) on another reel, it was originally black (about 2 months ago) and it is now a white/gray colour. Paid $25 for 500 metres so I'm not too worried, it has been performing really well but I find it frays so easily around rocky rough structure.

Will be trying out PowerPro line next... ;-)


----------

